# WoW: Umfrage: Der buffed-Community-Roman - Aufstieg eines Helden – Teil 3



## xashija (16. Dezember 2009)

Wir möchten Euch mit auf eine Reise nehmen, bei der Ihr in die Rolle eines Helden schlüpft und selbst per Umfrage bestimmt, wie die Geschichte weitergehen soll. Jede Woche präsentieren wir Euch einen weiteren Abschnitt der Geschichte - so entsteht Stück für Stück ein einzigartiges buffed-Community-Abenteuer als Foto-Strecke. 


Im ersten Teil des Abenteuers habt Ihr bereits Bekanntschaft mit Mimir, dem Helden der Geschichte, gemacht. Ihr habt abgestimmt und Euch dazu entschlossen, dass er zukünftig mit einem Zweihänder als Waffe seinen Weg beschreiten wird. Im zweiten Teil durftet Ihr darüber entscheiden, wie sich Mimir in Zukunft gegenüber seinem Herren verhält. Jetzt geht das Abenteuer weiter. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Mitmachen!


----------



## phipush1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab für Geschicklichkeit gestimmt: Ein unbeweglicher Gegner fällt wie ein Baum.


----------



## redhuman (16. Dezember 2009)

ich habe für Unerwartete Tricks, um Angreifer mit Staub zu blenden und das Überraschungsmoment für sich auszunutzen. gestimmt ich finde das is nen kleines schönes spezial


----------



## Runenleser (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch unerwartete tricks^^ ist zwarnicht soo ehrenhaft aber auf dem schlechtfeld ist es wichtig zu überleben


----------



## Schors (18. Dezember 2009)

Geschichlichkeit^^
Besser als draufhauen^^

(er soll immer noch shadow werden)


----------



## FloFla (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe für Geschicklichkeit gestimmt, ich finde Mimir soll kein hinterhältiger fieser Kämpfer werden und nur da vor dem gegner stehen und alle 10 sek ein Kraftvollenschlag abgeben ist so öde wie an einem Wolkenlosen Tag, Wolken zu zählen!!11einseins...

Also Gogo Mimir werde ein geschickter kämpfer mit deinem Zweihänder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## julianko (21. Dezember 2009)

Als nächstes kommt wahrscheinlich die Rüstung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Krieger natürlich)


----------

